# wine grape press..



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked up a old one today bought it off craigslist, its has a company called milford novelty company #1 stamped on the cast iron<< very heavy..came with a red cross hand crank crusher < old as well..but they both seem to work very well just old, i need to replace some of the wood slats from the hopper, wondering what to use red oak or white oak, and what to put on the slats when replacing them what kind of sealing coat go's on these..food grade primer or what..anyone know??..thx ..i think i got a pretty good deal $200.00 for both press and grinder...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you post a pic because if it has a grinder attached then it wont work well at all for grapes and is designed for apples. White oak would be the best wood to use.


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

no grinder attached to it, i will get a pick up for ya...


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

*pictures*

pictures..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Needs some work like you said but should do fine!!!


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

I needed a winter project....for $200.00 i think its a good deal..


----------



## pkeeler (Jan 31, 2011)

Westin suggests all metal parts be coated with food grade silicone spray.


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

thk you pkeeler, what about the wood slats?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Any Poly would work there or you could just leave them untreated.


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, i have a can of lubriquik for the metal parts.im going to sand down the wood slats and put poly on them..change all the nuts and bolts, i good winter project...


----------



## Brian (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you got a heck of a deal! Good for you!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 1, 2011)

and when the kids are bad show them the chopper vat and say......WE HAVE VAYS OF MAKING YOU TOK!

Clean it up and your ready for spring fruit season.

My fruit press for the apples I slit them with a knife a few times. Cut halfway in, turn the knife and cut more and turn knife again. By then the apples/pears are irregular shapes. Kinda break em up into thirds. It's easier on the teeth and your crank arm. Fruit that is round will roll around a bit before getting chopped up.

Saves time.

Have fun.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. To replace my slats, I went to Good Will and bought an old wood bucket icecream machine. Knocked the bucket apart and cleaned the slats well before rebuilding.


----------



## kendo (Aug 10, 2011)

*fixed this press up nice....*

she is grape ready,.......


----------



## Brian (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks great! You did a very nice job..


----------



## kendo (Aug 10, 2011)

thx brian!!,..cant wait for sept to get here...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that a size 25 or 30? Looks great!


----------



## kendo (Aug 10, 2011)

...30...thks Wade E.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job kendo!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 11, 2011)

Just found this thread and you did a great job cleaning the press and a greater job in snagging the two items for 200 beans! 

I have a very similar press that I plan to restore and I was wondering what type of poly you used on the wood. I was going to sand mine down real well and rub them with mineral oil only. I noticed that you chose not to paint the cast metal on the press. Any reason why not? My press looks to be in a little better condition than yours was when you bought it so I will have less work to do. Did you also redo the crusher/destemmer?


----------



## kendo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Rocky, I used EZ-DO POLY..Its from john boo & company..great stuff, it comes with a little brush and piece of cloth material . i sanded down each slat, then applied 3 coats of this stuff mainly with the cloth, i did the crusher and destemmer as well, same thing , hand sander then 3 coats, both came out nice, i didnt paint the cast part of the press , i hit it with a power hose, its in good shape (NO PAINT CHIPS)..I Scrubbed the $hit out of it and its good to go..i will post a pic of the crusher when i get my camera back from the wife..looking forward to the vino............


----------

